# عرض بور بوينت عن انواع المضخات



## وليم شكسبير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه تعتبر اولى مشاركاتي معكم في هذا الصرح الشامخ ونسأل الله لنا ولكم الاجر الكبير والكريم 

هذا اهداء بسيط قام بعمله الدكتور : محمود محمد حجازي جزاء الله خيرا من قام به ونقله 

تفضل بتحميل الماده ونرجو منكم الدعاء واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ففي القليل يكون المعنى الكثير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

> ونرجو منكم الدعاء واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


 
 المهندس William Shakespear
وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..

مشكور ويبدو ان هذا الفصل الأول .. 
حيث ان المادة مكونة من عدة أجزاء.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*نعم دكتور محمد هى من عدة اجزاء قد تم تميلها من مواقع زراعية 
شكراجزيلا لصاحب الموضوع ونشكر الدكتور محمد لحسن المتابعة
ولكم جميعا فائق احترامى*


----------



## mnci (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=pumps_


----------



## mazenk15 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الرد


----------



## بوهاجر (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مشاركتنا بهذا العرض الرائع


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elomda_5 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.م فادي (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

لكن ننتظر باقي الاجزاء 

مع التحية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاعصم (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوره جهودكم


----------



## senan85 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله ممتاز جدا وتستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.zahid (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك تلله خيرا.... فعلا معلومات قيمة ونتمنى منك التواصل ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## eng.zahid (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا.... فعلا معلومات قيمة ونتمنى منك التواصل ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## NAK (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nisreen1001 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا منذ فترة وانا احاول فهم هذا التقسيم بالمصطلحات العربية والانكليزية وانت قمت بالدمج بين الاثنين بشكل رائع


----------



## General michanics (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وليم شكسبير (10 يوليو 2011)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة الطيبه والحيوية التي تدل على الحرص منكم ولكم التقدير والتحيه محبكم 

وليم شكسبير


----------



## عبدالله أبوأحمد (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## abdelrahim (11 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## fokary (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفدي (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fokary (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HMS (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. فعلاً ملف بوربويت رائع ..


----------



## م/حاتم. (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووور


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m7madsmadi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

thanx very much 
we hope the safe in syria


----------



## م.ياسر العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nile Man (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهود مميز*

مجهود مميز


----------

